# Venison Loin today with QView



## mag409 (Aug 13, 2011)

Had some venison Loins given to me so I decided to smokem.  Just rubbed with a very little amount of S&P, garlic and onion powder and a dash of chili powder.  Used a combo of hickory and mesquite during this burn.  Pulled and let rest at around 140.  Very juicy and very tasty.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks excellent!


----------



## keymaster (Aug 13, 2011)

I would say that looks excellent, Nice Job!!!


----------



## meateater (Aug 13, 2011)

Those look great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks excellent!

Very juicy looking!


----------



## mag409 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks all.  These little morsels of goodness didn't last long.  Can't wait for deer season to pack the freezer with some more backstrap.


----------



## pat king (Aug 14, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmm  Deer...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2011)

Good looking Backstrap!!!

Nice BearView too!

Nothing like good old PA venison,

Bear


----------



## woundedyak (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice work! Backstrap season is just around the corner. I've seen a few already drop the velvet


----------



## captturbo (Sep 12, 2011)

Such well done back strap makes me want to cry. Not tears of happiness either.


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks awesome!  Will definately need to try that this year!

Bigfish


----------



## michael ark (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 23, 2011)

Got a doe this morning!  Gonna be trying it sooner than I thought!

Bigfish


----------



## deerhunter66 (Jan 20, 2012)

new to smokin like what i see but 1 question. what temp did you set smoker at and for how long to get to 140


----------

